# Pink Continental!



## flyingduster (Sep 6, 2009)

*like*


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

flyingduster said:


> *like*


This is where we need a 'like' button

As on FB...

I've seen other forums do it!! 

hmmm...


----------



## faerie (Mar 27, 2010)

love it!


----------



## Salukie (Dec 18, 2009)

*Like*


----------



## Skye (Feb 19, 2010)

jak said:


> This is where we need a 'like' button
> 
> As on FB...
> 
> ...


I was thinking the same thing! Like!


----------



## wolfcub81 (Feb 5, 2010)

that is awesome!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Awww, very cute. 
Sometimes I think I should get another spoo, a girl...so she can be pretty too!


----------



## Fluffyspoos (Aug 11, 2009)

I was half expecting to come in here finding a pink Saffy ;D

.. I like that color a lot.


----------



## CelticKitti (Jul 1, 2010)

Fluffyspoos said:


> I was half expecting to come in here finding a pink Saffy ;D
> 
> 
> > ME TOO!!
> ...


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

OMG LOLOL an eye opener.. this is awsome !


----------



## Karma'sACat (Jun 1, 2010)

Love!
My mom has already said that if my boy is light colored, we're going to dye him "boy colors" so people don't call him a she. We always had a problem with people calling Dixie a boy even though her collar, leash and service dog pack cover were all bright pink!


----------



## taxtell (Sep 17, 2009)

Sometimes when I dye my hair funky colors like purple or blue, I do the tips of Flip's ears...but only 'boy' colors.
Very cute.


----------



## ArreauStandardPoodle (Sep 1, 2009)

Very cute! I have thought about dying Thinkers poms and ears navy blue. So, a light platinum silver would be good to dye too.


----------



## Birdie (Jun 28, 2009)

Oh my gosh I've seen that picture! I fall in love every time I see it. <3 It's the perfect pink. 
I want a pink poodle in a conti... *sigh* if only...


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

You know, I am on the fence about coloring, I like it when it is done well such as on FD's Paris. I do love love love this, I am a huge fan of pink and the continental is one of my fave, actually it is my face cut, all that hair *sigh*.
As much as I adore this and would love to have a pink continental, it is hard enough walking around with a corded poodle let alone a pink poodle.


----------



## spoospirit (Mar 10, 2009)

_Pretty in pink (okay, so I'm dating myself!) LOL What an eye catching pink. I would so totally do that and go out in public. I know that people would love it._


----------



## Oodlejpoodle's mom (Sep 11, 2009)

My son dyed Bubbles that same pink in the Spring, she thought she was a movie star.....we would be out walking and people would beep or stop and want to take her picture.


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> You know, I am on the fence about coloring, I like it when it is done well such as on FD's Paris. I do love love love this, I am a huge fan of pink and the continental is one of my fave, actually it is my face cut, all that hair *sigh*.
> As much as I adore this and would love to have a pink continental, it is hard enough walking around with a corded poodle let alone a pink poodle.



Snoorpoo:
LOL you can come upkeep my show coats any day if you wish.. since you love to upkeep coat and I know how much work you have with maintaining a poo in cords and one that has 10 foot long top knot


----------



## apoodleaday (Feb 22, 2010)

oooooohhhhhh pretty


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

I can see picture


----------



## jak (Aug 15, 2009)

Weird ? huh

http://www.caninest.com/images/dyed-poodle-1.jpg


----------



## Beach girl (Aug 5, 2010)

Oh. My. Goodness.

That poor dog. :rolffleyes:


----------



## vickylou (Jul 26, 2009)

that is amazing i love it


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

WOW! Makes me wish for white standard but I luv my parti! I paint my male blk std poo's nails all the time get my husband all kinds of worked up. Ha ha, he always whines and says "he's a boy! stop that!" And I say he's a poo he was invented for art! lol


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> Snoorpoo:
> LOL you can come upkeep my show coats any day if you wish.. since you love to upkeep coat and I know how much work you have with maintaining a poo in cords and one that has 10 foot long top knot


10 foot top knot


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

SnorPuddel said:


> 10 foot top knot


LOL and knowing you, it will soon be 20 foot long.

Lisa, Lawrence will be showing his Ormar boy corded in future.
Said he will finish him as a puppy then start cording him.. Should be fun to see a corded poo shown in conformation around here. The guy is an excellent poo groomer and true artist when it comes to scissoring and styling a poodle's coat.


----------



## Poodles times 2 (Aug 14, 2010)

I'm sure I'll be in the minority, but while I can truly appreciate the work that went into the grooming, it's just _wrong_. I know I would laugh if I actually saw a pink dog, no matter the breed. Then I would smile and while I would acquiesce and say it was cute, I would pray I didn't see a short 5th leg on the belly dog...


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

Poodles times 2 said:


> I'm sure I'll be in the minority, but while I can truly appreciate the work that went into the grooming, it's just _wrong_. I know I would laugh if I actually saw a pink dog, no matter the breed. Then I would smile and while I would acquiesce and say it was cute, I would pray I didn't see a short 5th leg on the belly dog...


We all have the right to our opinions, and yes like I said before I am on the fence about coloring, but this is PINK and a continental to boot, 2 of my faves !!
If you can color a girl you can color a boy, and pink just happens to be my boy's fave color. His fave stuffie is his sister's pink bunny, and his fave ball is pink.



DSC_0077


----------



## SnorPuddel (Jul 8, 2010)

whitepoodles said:


> LOL and knowing you, it will soon be 20 foot long.
> 
> Lisa, Lawrence will be showing his Ormar boy corded in future.
> Said he will finish him as a puppy then start cording him.. Should be fun to see a corded poo shown in conformation around here. The guy is an excellent poo groomer and true artist when it comes to scissoring and styling a poodle's coat.


Can't wait to see the pics !!!
Do we have puppies yet ???

Hey Baldr's tail is getting long too, besides the natural 13 inches he has


Tail straight UP


----------



## whitepoodles (Jul 5, 2010)

Snoorpoo:

No no puppies yet.. Lady in waiting. She slept with me last night in bed just in case. The other dogs were on the carpet around the bed... Usually they sleep on the bed with us but not this time. Wanted Lola to have the entire bed with us, just in case she starts panting and getting ready .
Today is her 60th day so she may whelp either (at latest) Mon. or Tue. 

I cant believe how beautiful a tail set Baldr has considering it was not docked.. wow.


----------



## roxy25 (Dec 18, 2008)

jak said:


> Weird ? huh
> 
> http://www.caninest.com/images/dyed-poodle-1.jpg


as you can see I meant to say can't LOL O i have seen this picture on google images ! 

I saw this and was like wow that is to bright pink !


----------



## Pearlsmum (Jun 6, 2010)

Wow (can you see my big eyes popping out?) that is a cool lookin tail! Beauti of a dog too!
I'm not on the fence for any kind of poodle grooming, to me all grooming is an art form, especially poodles. Love to see the things talented people can do with them. Most the dogs love it too, they think they are really somethin special. lol


----------



## Ruki (Apr 10, 2010)

This is the best hair dyed poodle I've seen so far.


----------



## Feralpudel (Jun 28, 2010)

taxtell said:


> Awww, very cute.
> Sometimes I think I should get another spoo, a girl...so she can be pretty too!


It's hard to be certain, but I'm pretty sure that the pink poo in the photo is a boy. Either that, or the doggiest bitch I've ever seen...


----------

